# Cpu Thermal Take fan question



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

i have a 462 Thermal take cpu heat sink and recently i accidently striped the temperature monitor that went into the fan and under the cpu

and broke it accidently right when the wires inter connect to it

when i tried using it it said 

CPU FAN FAILIURE SHUTTING DOWN TO PREVENT DAMAGE

now its a 80mm fan is it safe to use another 80mm fan "ANY" and attach it to the heatsink and be fine?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

kinda hard to understand what you said, but i think you accidentally broke a fan. and yes, any fan should work just make sure you plug it into the CPU fan header on the motherboard.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I had one of those in years past and it gave me so much grief that I disabled the temp monitor and let it just be controlled by the motherboard.


----------

